# 75 gallon and a few others



## addicted2cichlid (Apr 8, 2008)

hey guys im new to the forum, not to the hobby! im sittin at work bored and figured id show u a few of whatever pics i got here around the office. ill get some more up tonight when im home and show u guys just how bad my MTS is! just about 1200 gallons total in my basement

75 gallon

4.5" jack dempsey
4" EB ahli hap
3" F. rosratus
4" chinese algae eater

american in with africans!





and a few random fishies and some other pics


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

... eye don't "see" anything--just X's ..????


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm viewing them just fine.

Looks good! The Dempsey looks great :thumb:


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

I..."see"...them now....finally. Interesting decor design. 8)


----------



## Motu (Mar 23, 2008)

The tank looks great! Where did you get the rocks for this?


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

I really like the round rocks!


----------

